# VR6 into a bunny



## maddubn (Nov 13, 2002)

I purchased a rabbit not to long ago and have been wanting to do a swap with a vr6, but the people that I have talked to in person said that it would be too heavy for the front end and make it horrible to turn corners. I was just wondering if anyone has done this before and what kind of results they got from it. My car is gonna be a daily driver so I got to be able to turn corners without a lot of hassle. If anyone has done this please respond, and what kind of vr6 would be best for the swap? 2.8L out of the passat? 12v? 24v? Any help is appreciated


----------



## RallyeKing (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (maddubn)*

it has been done before usually by people with more money than brains


----------



## maddubn (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (RallyeKing)*

I can get the engine for cheep with no problems, and it will give me everything that I need for the swap for only a couple hundred


----------



## kwvw (Sep 12, 2003)

it will require custom mounts saw one in a car magazine and they said the mounts had to be made from 27 peices of heave gague steel it would be a extremely difficult task


----------



## T I N T E K S (Mar 1, 2000)

*Re: (kwvw)*

anything is possible with the right parts and time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## microeconomics (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (kwvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwvw* »_it will require custom mounts saw one in a car magazine and they said the mounts had to be made from 27 peices of heave gague steel it would be a extremely difficult task


i think thats a bit farfetched
only reason i say this is because i saw a place that was selling INSTRUCTIONS with a few raw materials on how to make mk1 vr6 mounts for $1000
thats $1000 for paper with instructions and some raw materials on how to make the mounts
in any case, i say go for it
















btw, the battery is going to be relocated to the rear

Les


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (microeconomics)*

rad


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (RallyeKing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RallyeKing* »_it has been done before usually by people with more money than brains

seems as if you've driven one..
Or if your just talking out of your ass then don't bother posting. Plenty of people have done it with success..
to the person who posted this topid, talk to the transplater on vortex..
he just finished one in a caddy.
hope this helps..


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (blackbunny)*

well sir, there just so happens to be a VR rabbit here in Oregon. It is owned and built by Bernd Arndt (internal engine by Chris @ DIP) and he runs it at every event he can @ the Woodburn Dragstrip. If you want to check it out, he should be running it on October 4th. Very cool car, and runs 11.6's all day long.


----------



## T I N T E K S (Mar 1, 2000)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (TDIVentoDave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDIVentoDave* »_well sir, there just so happens to be a VR rabbit here in Oregon. It is owned and built by Bernd Arndt (internal engine by Chris @ DIP) and he runs it at every event he can @ the Woodburn Dragstrip. If you want to check it out, he should be running it on October 4th. Very cool car, and runs 11.6's all day long.

is it boosted to hit 11's?
any pictures of it would be sweet..
dan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## microeconomics (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (blackbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackbunny* »_or talk to this guy







turbo and syncro 

last time i heard the synchro had to be removed cus they turned up the boost and the synchro system couldnt handle it
other than that, PURE inspiration


----------



## maddubn (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (microeconomics)*

Thanx for all the help guys, I think im gonna go for it and give it a shot.


----------



## Gallep (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (maddubn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maddubn* »_I can get the engine for cheep with no problems, and it will give me everything that I need for the swap for only a couple hundred

Where @? like from a buddy or something? cause I'm looking for one...


----------



## maddubn (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (Gallep)*

I got my sorces, It takes awhile to find them, but when I do, I pull down everything that I need for the swap and extras for around roughly 500 dollars at most.... preaty sweet huh? But yeah I just realized noone answered my question about which vr6 is the better one to go with? Any help


----------



## Gallep (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (maddubn)*

If i was doing that, i would go with the 24V. But i'm pretty sure that would be hard to come by, but with your hook-up... I don't think you could go wrong with the 12V @ all. But this is coming from someone that wants to put a W8 in a GTI, so i know where your coming from http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Good luck!


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (a2vr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2vr6t* »_
is it boosted to hit 11's?
any pictures of it would be sweet..
dan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

nope, N/A.
16:1 comp, 3.1 with big valve head, solid lifters and custom TT 288 cams. The dyno sheet is posted on Techtonics' web site. about 240whp


----------



## T I N T E K S (Mar 1, 2000)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (TDIVentoDave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDIVentoDave* »_
nope, N/A.
16:1 comp, 3.1 with big valve head, solid lifters and custom TT 288 cams. The dyno sheet is posted on Techtonics' web site. about 240whp

nice...thanx for the reply..
thats fast..im planing on runing a s/c
when i do mine.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
dan


----------



## Patrick (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (a2vr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2vr6t* »_
nice...thanx for the reply..
thats fast..im planing on runing a s/c
when i do mine.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
dan

The secret is out, LOL


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (RallyeKing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RallyeKing* »_it has been done before usually by people with more money than brains
 
Little more than two months on the 'Tex and this guy knows everything. Just ask him,he'll tell you all about it.
Seriously,check the engine forums on http://www.vwcaddyforum.com ,the guy who does that site has built a couple of vr6 caddies-odds are,he knows what's up. BTW his vortex username is The Transplanter.


----------



## The Transplanter (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (RallyeKing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RallyeKing* »_it has been done before usually by people with more money than brains

Thanx














Well... Mr RallyKing, I dont have any money so where does that leave you argument???
For anyone wanting info on this swap, Check out my site like VR6swap suggested, I dont claim to be a "VW Guru" but I will help and advise if I can








If you can weld and carry out light fabrication work then go for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW. I am just about to start another VR6 swap, I started gutting the Caddy today so all being well I should have some pics as early as next week of the engine mount fabrication


_Modified by The Transplanter at 6:53 PM 10-1-2003_


----------



## NJg60rado (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (The Transplanter)*

I also disagree about the more $$ than brains comment. I have never actually done any vr6 swap into an a1 but have done many other types of swaps and really want to built a Vr6 rabbit or pickup for my next project. I looked at all the mk1 vr's at Waterfest this year and truthfully it does not really seem to be that much most of them just had mounts welded where the A-arms meet with the bumper supports and then fabbed a custom front mount I think that as long as you got a complete donor car for the swap it would probally not be that much work. Also remember that you have to make the hydro clutch work or convert it to a cable.


----------



## The Transplanter (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (NJg60rado)*

For those wanting to fit a VR6, part of the answer is under you nose, the VR uses an 02A box (with different bellhousing to the 4 cylinders) right? well there is a guy he on vortex who makes 2X mounts to fit the 02A box into the Rabbit for $160 US.
Buy the mounts of this guy and your half way there, these mounts take care of the left end & left rear and also position the motor. Cut the "mounting cup" from a VR subframe and weld this to the right side of the chassis for the right rear mount (work will have to be done on the alloy mount from the engine aswell) also the chassis will have to be beaten in a touch to allow the cup to find its correct position.
NOW all you have to do is decide on the front mount(s) Use the VR6 front crossmember fabricated in for 1 mount or fabricate 2 mounts to the original Rabbit core http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moneymakin (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (maddubn)*

Everyone says putting in a vr6 where there wasn't one before ruins the handling. But no one ever says that a factory vr6 car is a bad handler. Whats the difference?? Answer...NONE. As long as you swap in an appropriate suspension and braking system to match the vr6, your fine. I think that one too many monkeys swapped a vr into his a2 without touching his oem 4-cyl suspension and brakes and then complained about the results and thus the vr6 got a bad rap for ruining the handling. Imagine taking a 1997 GTI VR6 and then putting in 1987 golf shocks and springs, it'd probably handle like shiyite. If you're building a track car, maybe you;d notice the difference, but not on the street. My car handles great with the appropriate spring rates and bilstein sports.
Figure I ought to post a pic of my car especially since I'm trying to sell it!! It's been a daily driven vr6 a1 for 3 years and has had the turbo kit on for 2 years, with no problems. Dynoed at 305hp at the crank, [email protected] 1/4mile and it handles just as well as any factory vr6 car. $16,000 invested plus my labor, asking $9500obo, located in cincinnati, OH 45214
Ryan Clo
[email protected]
(513)607-8720


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (moneymakin)*

I'll trade ya a AWD Talon with all the fixuns


----------



## mk2golfvr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (radgti8v)*

nope, N/A.
16:1 comp, 3.1 with big valve head, solid lifters and custom TT 288 cams. The dyno sheet is posted on Techtonics' web site. about 240whp
sorry man but the comp is more like 14:1 or somthing and it pulls 11.80 but when it gets hotter in the day runs like 12.2 and yes it is n/a........and is not making 240whp


----------



## The Transplanter (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (moneymakin)*

Hey Ryan
Did you fit the VR yourself ? Also share with everybody how the motor was mounted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am building a second VR as we speak but I will be using the whole A3 subframe, suspension brakes etc etc







PIcs to come soon


----------



## moneymakin (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (The Transplanter)*

Yes I did all the work myself. My drivetrain sits on the 3 factory vr6 motor mounts. Actually turn 2 mounts, but I started with factory mounts, no extra mounts, non vr6 mounts, or a1 mounts. 
I used some basic deduction to build my mounts. The A3 chassis gti comes with a 4-cyl and a vr6, both sitting on the identical 3 mounts (dimensionally) with 3 bolts from the top and of course different engine mount brackets for the 4 and 6 cyl. Its possible to bolt in the vr6 into a a3 4-cyl gti with no mods, sits right on the same 3 mounts and the 4-cyl 100mm axles bolt up. So...I installed a bare block and trans into my cabriolet using the oem a1 mounts, then I took off the front buffer mount and bracket, so that the left,right, and rear mounts were holding the assembly in. Then I bolted on the 3 A3 4-cyl motor mount brackets to the pre-tapped holes on the 4-cyl block and tranny, and attatched the a3 motor mounts to them. I cut some rear motor mount cups off of a passat vr6 subframe and bolted them to my rear mounts. Then I built up to them from lower frame horns by welding pieces of metal. When the rear mounts were tacked in place, I removed the transaxle assembly and finished welding the motor mount cups in. For the front, I cut an a3 gti vr6 front crossmember and welded it directly to the framerails, and reinforced the ends whrere they meet the rails. The front crossmember without the 4 rubber bushings where the bolts go is actually kind of nice, it allows a lot less engine movement and doesn't seem to add any noticeable vibration. It been a great setup with absoloutely no prolems. Here's the only pic I have....









Ryan


----------



## The Transplanter (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (moneymakin)*

Nice one Ryan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif There are not many people willing to share info on this subject unlike you & I








I started my second project a couple of days ago and tis is how far I have got, not very far







but its gives you an idea, when finished the subframe will bolt in and out just like any other A2/3
Its just sitting loose at the moment, I went out and got some steel yesterday to start the fabrication work, I might even start today


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (The Transplanter)*

I did mine the same way as you did transplanter . full s/frame like jim cotton did his. had front suspension problems though ( too stiff , not enough travel) awesome set up though I miss my car. Like the way moneymakin did his though. Iwant another vr cab!!!


----------



## The Transplanter (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (rallyedude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rallyedude* »_I did mine the same way as you did transplanter . full s/frame like jim cotton did his. had front suspension problems though ( too stiff , not enough travel) awesome set up though I miss my car. Like the way moneymakin did his though. Iwant another vr cab!!!

Cool







The main reason for going this route rather than simular as before (and moneymakings) is that power steering is not available in RHD http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
So was you running the "plus" suspension TCA's etc?? what shocks/springs did you have problems with?? surely the shorter lenth and versatility of coilovers would sort the probs you had out, interested in your view and any pics if you have any http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cheers








Al


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (The Transplanter)*

Hows the over all width work out with the Mk3 control arms in there? Always thought Mk2/3s were too wide. Any idea how well the Mk1 struts bolt up or are you using Mk2/3 units?
I was planning on doing it the same way Ryan did with the 4cyl block and tranny to get the mounts lined up. Good call. 
Do you have any better pics of the front though? We were going to make a custom frame for there but if you got something easier I'd like to see what you've done.


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

personally I don't like VR6 Mk1's unless they are mid engine. But if fun is a straight line then go for it. A VR6 mk1 will NEVER handle as well as a 4 cyl mk1. I think the VR6 doesnt suit the mk1 but then thats just my opinion, it's still a conversion that involves major aggro despite what everyone says!! Go 4-cyl instead


----------



## The Transplanter (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Hows the over all width work out with the Mk3 control arms in there? Always thought Mk2/3s were too wide. Any idea how well the Mk1 struts bolt up or are you using Mk2/3 units?
I was planning on doing it the same way Ryan did with the 4cyl block and tranny to get the mounts lined up. Good call. 
Do you have any better pics of the front though? We were going to make a custom frame for there but if you got something easier I'd like to see what you've done.









Lets see








The overall width does look wide with the "plus" setup, but its to early to tell as the subrame is not in there YET








I think I will be looking for MK2/non VR6 TCA's etc.
I have used the MK3 struts with the MK1 top mounts at the moment, but coilovers is on the shopping list








Ryans idea is very logical when you think about it an "I" like the idea, a lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I hav'nt got as far a the front yet but I plan to use either a MK3 VR6 front subframe or Corrado VR6 (have both







) but as I say havnt got that far







give a man a chance LOL







its only been a week


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (The Transplanter)*

I ran four bolt with mk II C/arms G60 ft brakes,corrado vr6 ft and rear s/frames, with welded in bolt on points. MKII ft bilsteins, with cab loweering springs, later i switched to FK front coil overs but still had a rough ride over bumps but awesome handling on the smooth. At the end I ran YOKO a520's on it 195/50/15's most stable car in the wet I've ever had .My car was same colour as moneymakin's built in96. I'd love to build another , after my Rallye, my scirocco, my kombi van, my mercedes, etc, is done


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (maddubn)*

Why not just get a 1.8T? Lighter, more power.


----------



## T I N T E K S (Mar 1, 2000)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_Why not just get a 1.8T? Lighter, more power.


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (a2vr6t)*

My thoughts exactly. i remember seeing that Cabby at H2o3, AMAZING. ripping up and down the main drag, trully trully awesome.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_Why not just get a 1.8T? Lighter, more power.

Why start with a different motor when you have a garage full of spares already? Add to that most people that do this swap already know their way around the VR6 motor and wiring, as well as ALL their faults. Not really worth it to switch platforms now. Well, that and for towing the more weight up front the better!
I could do a VR6/Mk1 for about 1/4 the cost of a 1.8T Mk1. Seriously.


----------



## moneymakin (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (need_a_VR6)*

Please for the love of God, can we not ruin this thread with the 4-cyl vs. 6-cyl argument???? This thread is titled "VR6 into a bunny", not "what should go into the bunny." This argument is ancient and it will certainly continue for years to come. People posting why they prefer one or the other ins't going to set the matter straight. Can't we just agree to disagree and leave the opinions for 4 vs 6 threadz?? TIA 
Ryan


----------



## The Transplanter (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (rallyedude)*

Thanks for the info Rallydude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I started fabricating the mounts today for the rear s/frame so it should be sorted by the end of the week







Just got to make sure its straight LOL








Al


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (moneymakin)*

totally agree with m/makin last post. In regards to s/frame mounts . I took sections of a MKII body and weldedthem to the cab body. The rears i chopped of the two m10 bolts that attach either side control arm , drilled a hole in the floor , cut open the inner floor(where it kicks up) welded in plates with m12 nuts welded to them. Though not scientific I measured from c/line of stub axle to front cv stub c/line on each side. The car set up fine on the rack . Although SP8000's(c**p) melted in one summer. A520's lasted 4 seasons. anyhow this s/frame mount is the key to dual engine and rear engine set ups. Twin n.a. R32 VR's that's what I want .


----------



## T I N T E K S (Mar 1, 2000)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (rallyedude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rallyedude* »_Twin n.a. R32 VR's that's what I want .

you think like i do!hahahah







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Transplanter (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (rallyedude)*

I was going to weld in the front mounts from a MK3 but decided to fab my own in the end, I have also made 2 "footplates" (see below) for the rear mount out of 4mm steel with an M12 nut welded to it, this.
Plates not quite finished in pic








I lowered the engine onto the s/frame mounts for a location check and found that the right rear is i little high just like in a mk2 conversion so I will have to reduce the height of the cup a little









TWIN R32 VR's mmm...Only if they are turbo'd















Cheers








Al


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (The Transplanter)*

Hey buddy, I think I'm missing something (that's the case alot!) but where do you plan to weld those plates and what's their function?


----------



## The Transplanter (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Hey buddy, I think I'm missing something (that's the case alot!) but where do you plan to weld those plates and what's their function?

These have been welded to the floor in the area the original rear TCA mount was, the slot at the back is to go around the chassis leg, the idea behind them is strenth, and they will also spread the load better. So basically they go between the s/frame and the chassis.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (The Transplanter)*

Oh, ok, I gotcha now.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (rallyedude)*

Hey man, I think I saw you blasting around Ottawa back in 98 or 99. If it was you then I was one of the (probably) dozens of people who rolled up to you at a red light and said "Is that thing a VR??"








That, my doubting friends, is why you would build a Rabbit VR over a Rabbit 1.8T. Shock factor.







Plus nothing on earth sounds like a VR6


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (Mr Black)*

big guy with shaved head , heavy right foot, yep that was me. this blasted thread has got me wanting to put a vr in my mkI 'rocco. on top of it i've got a 2.9 with a rebuilt tranny I'm putting together for my MKII 16v golf. sure would look better in a 'rocco bay though.


----------



## The Transplanter (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (rallyedude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rallyedude* »_big guy with shaved head , heavy right foot, yep that was me. this blasted thread has got me wanting to put a vr in my mkI 'rocco. on top of it i've got a 2.9 with a rebuilt tranny I'm putting together for my MKII 16v golf. sure would look better in a 'rocco bay though.

I say Rocco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (The Transplanter)*

Guys, how does the downpipe fit on the swaps? I know on mk2/3's the downpipe goes towards the gap in the firewall right behind the rack. That an issue?


----------



## moneymakin (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (rallyedude)*

Rallyedude,
You said you had an a1cab vr6 grey like mine and you don't have it anymore??? If you sold it, do you mind me asking how much you got, I'm trying to figure out how much I might sell mine for. Thanks
Ryan


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (moneymakin)*

traded for a 95 vr golf . essentially got 11500 cdn . although theguy i sold it to sold it a year later for 13 G's , it's now around london, ontario.


----------



## T I N T E K S (Mar 1, 2000)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (The Transplanter)*

this is becoming to be a great thread.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i think we need more pictures of mk1 VR's!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Transplanter (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Guys, how does the downpipe fit on the swaps? I know on mk2/3's the downpipe goes towards the gap in the firewall right behind the rack. That an issue?

It would depend on the swap, if you weld the mounts to you existing chassis the the downpipe will have to be re-fabricated to go around the steering rack, but if you use the whole VR6 subframe it is the tunnel that will need cutting away







Al


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (The Transplanter)*

Cool, thanks. I'll be going around the rack I guess.


----------



## The Transplanter (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (need_a_VR6)*

The rear subframe fab work is nearly done, hopefully I should finish this off tomorrow







Why does everything take longer than you think















My brother saw the mountings today and said it looked factory







I wonder what he is after















I will post pics soon
Al


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (The Transplanter)*

Has anybody seen this Turbo VR6 Rabbit Syncro
























Engine mods: 
Je pistons (82.75mm 9:1) 
Crower rods 
Turbocharger Camshafts 
Ported head 
Oversize Valves 
Raceware head and main studs 
Klevite main bearings 
Custom Turbocharger kit 
Spearco water to air aftercooler 
Hks blow-off valve 
150 shot nos 
Abd 8mm spark plug wires 
46mm Tial Wastegate 
50mm Tial Blow-off Valve 
Felpro engine management system 
Video
http://www.vr6rabbit.com/James_12.5_titled.wmv 
http://www.vr6rabbit.com/James_launch.wmv


----------



## T I N T E K S (Mar 1, 2000)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I Wuz BottlFedG60* »_Has anybody seen this Turbo VR6 Rabbit Syncro












ive seen that car when it was a vortech s/c awd beast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looks like a tight fit for for the downpipe and exhaust..id like to see those picstures of it all installed.. 
this car has been through some serious fabrictions..
very nice wabbit!..










_Modified by a2vr6t at 6:01 PM 10-17-2003_


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (maddubn)*

ttt


----------



## The Transplanter (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (g60vw)*

I have a few more pics on my site on the following link







I will be updating this as I go through the conversion, so if your interested,,,,,TUNE IN








http://www.vwcaddyforum.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=511


----------



## twopointoneleeters (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (The Transplanter)*

wow, talk about space management.


----------



## vwcentralVR6 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (RallyeKing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RallyeKing* »_it has been done before usually by people with more money than brains
Do you have a VR6 in an A1?...........







Thats what i figured. Come on brother, don't knock it till you try it!


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (vwcentralVR6)*

Wow, I've never seen a vr6 in a rocco. Have any pics ??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_Why not just get a 1.8T? Lighter, more power.
HAHAHAHAHA








I'd take a A1 VR boosted anyday over a 1.8t


_Modified by SvenRasta at 9:31 PM 10-26-2003_


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (SvenRasta)*

I have logged over 60,000 miles now on my scirocco VR, first seen at waterfest 97, and I am still loving it to this day...One thing i have to tell anyone doing this project, no matter if you do it the way Ryan and I did by welding the cups to the frame, or using the donor car subframes(which adds to much weight IMO), You absolutely MUST beef up your frame rails and make a new front core support...You will notice after a couple of years that these start cracking, and the front core support and frame rails will definitely begin separating from the chassis---not good!! Light steel or aluminum is plenty to reinforce the frame for many years of trouble-free burnouts







If you are worried about handling, lighten the front-end wherever possible---remove all a/c components, re-locate battery to rear, use lightweight components, etc....And build a suspension to suit!! Mine is too extreme for most people's taste , but then again it handles like a slot car with none of the nasty oversteer that the "why doncha just put in a 1.8t" posters always chime in about








And if I EVER get time to finish my turbo project, well....


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (nuugen)*

Oh here is a pic too:


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (nuugen)*

Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (radgti8v)*

















































There goes my bandwidth limit.


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (radgti8v)*

wull, thank ya, thank yah vurry much(elvis voice)...
And Bada-bump....


----------



## Meaney (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (vwcentralVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwcentralVR6* »_Do you have a VR6 in an A1?...........







Thats what i figured. Come on brother, don't knock it till you try it!

Forgive them, for they do not know of what they speak.


----------



## vwcentralVR6 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (radgti8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radgti8v* »_Wow, I've never seen a vr6 in a rocco. Have any pics ??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I do have pics of swap but don't have them up yet.soon.Sorry though.


----------



## vwcentralVR6 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (vwcentralVR6)*

Here are a few pics. I will put up more soon...
http://home.comcast.net/~vwcen...1.JPG 
http://home.comcast.net/~vwcen...4.JPG


----------



## vwdriver92 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (moneymakin)*

Right on money maker, i have a A2 vr swap and I put the Eibach vr6 springs on vs 4cyl Eibachs and their was a difference cause hard bumps would rub on the 4cyl eibachs


----------



## The Transplanter (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (vwdriver92)*

Got a couple of update pics, I have re-located the servo to the right hand side and mounted the ABS pump in its existing location.








I also lowered the motor in again just to check the clearance for the downpipe through the tunnel and to start work on the front mount


----------



## 2.0terror (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (bobqzzi)*

this guydid it http://www.wrteam.com/members/bakers.html http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (bobqzzi)*

a vr6 is crazier more energized ride, I have a vr6 turbo in a 2 door jetta it is insane, I am curently on an a1 1.8t project and my head hurts from its pain







ha ha but yah just a totally different car to drive than any 1.8t "bobqzzi"


_Modified by 2doorV6 at 11:30 AM 11-3-2003_


----------



## Mr. Joe (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_Why not just get a 1.8T? Lighter, more power.

more expensive


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (Mr. Joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Joe* »_
more expensive

how much can a vr6 motor,trans, axles be had for? Theres a guy on the Tex with a 1.8t A-1. He's using the stock A-1 gti axles and trans so that saves LOTS off the swap. Ive seen a website that has 1.8t motor,trans, axles ecu etc for $3,500 which seems high. What do VR6 motors go for these days?


----------



## bjornvr6 (Nov 17, 2003)

hellow , 
i have seen this forum for the first time , and i have to say i like it verry much !
í'm living in belgium . I'm also have done a vr6 conversion into my scirocco 1 1976 . It wil do with no dramatical problems . I like there are some other vw freaks that have done the same .. here you see a picture ..
http://users.skynet.be/bk31708...4.jpg
my webstite is http://www.sciroccovr6.cjb.net
i am planning to swap a syncro system into the scirocco . But i am searching of this is possible with 13 cm dropped and 14 inch wheels . Have sombody see this before?
greets to all


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (bjornvr6)*

Your car looks great !!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## splitmeister (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (rallyedude)*

Rallye dude, I remember seeing your car (sapphire cabriolet) at WF 99. I thought the whole subframe deal was an interesting setup.
Downpipe either way sucks. We had to custom make one to get it to fit properly, VERY close to the factory rack. Nevermind the fact it is tricky to find a non a/c non PS accessory belt for VR that doesnt rub the crank seal cover.
The part that was a real b!tch was the pedal assembly. The firewall is not strong enough to keep the pedal box from flexing all over the place, it needs to be reinforced. The Seat Ibiza solution is a very crafty one, i plan on using that next time (if there is one, of course







)
the bigges gripe i had about the whole thing was that once installed, the motor is VERY close to the ground. The car we built had H+R coilovers in it, adjusted all the way up, and it gave barely 4-5" of clearance from the pavement to the sump. Still, having the power to burn the tires in 4th gear is pretty fun.








As for the 1.8t argument. Stop it. 
The 1.8t is lighter, but no one thinks about how much a swap really costs. Buying the motor is one thing. but who wants a stock motor? Now you have to either chip it or run standalone. And since you have it out, who dont you upgrade the stock turbo? What about intercooler? might as well get an air to water or front mount. Now the worked 1.8t you just built will shred your 020 trans into a fine metallic powder. Now you have to install an 02a, and the fab issues that go along with it. 
Im not saying the 1.8t is a naff swap, but it costs a lot more that people realise. Plus the fact there are very few 1.8t's that drop right in. 
Installing a VR means a little bit more fab, but you use a lot more stock parts that are meant to go together, and are far more plentiful.


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (splitmeister)*

d/pipe i used was stock. did a little nip/tuck, to the area above the rack in line with the center tunnel. clutch master was easy once i figured it out. ran a clutch master in reverse behind the inst cluster on a custom bracket. worked extremely well.


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (splitmeister)*

non a/c belt is never a problem, conti makes one that is easily available up here. otherwise you could special order one from a dealer. I found maintenance on that car was easier than a lot of MKII vr's I've had. long live the vr6 mkI concept. don't knock it 'til you've tried one


----------



## The Transplanter (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (rallyedude)*

Heres a pic of my down pipe over the subframe, didnt have to make any mods to it








I have not touched the Caddy since Nov 3rd, but I started the front mount then, this is how far I am with it (just resting loose at the mo). It will be mounted to both chassis legs and also to the OEM core support mounts.








And this is my way of getting around the Hydraulic M/C
















Hopefully I will be able to carry on tomorrow


----------



## vr6cabriolet (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (splitmeister)*

ttt


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (The Transplanter)*

I know RHD is not a big stretch in your part of the world







but I'd say a VR6 caddy, RHD, with mk3 dash and climatronic....? That pretty much screams coolness to me. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: VR6 into a bunny (The Transplanter)*

what engine managament are you using? are you using a obd 1 vr6?


----------

